# Took My First Spin in a Tribeca Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know it's probably in a different price range than the Q7 will be in, but the penchant for AWD and performance of the two brands, combined with the similar size, will mean that some folks might cross shop. 
The B9 is better in interior quality than other Subarus I've driven, but not nearly on the A4/A6 levels, which is where I expect the Q7 to be or surpass. 
Otherwise, it's a nice solid car, but feels more like a minivan than an SUV or sport wagon. I guess I expected more performance out of Subaru, and the interior is INCREDIBLY quirky. Upside. It's got a DVD system in the ceiling in the back for the kids.
Summary: Surprise. I'd wait for the Q7, or if shopping now would also seriously consider the XC90 or Touareg.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Took My First Spin in a Tribeca Today ([email protected])*

IMO, Tribeca is an underwhelming but overpriced SUV. Since that H6 3.0 already felt quite underwhelming in Outback, you can imagine its even slower with Tribeca's additional weight. The handling is on par with anything else in its class but its nothing special, its not even close to X5 which Subaru benchmarked during Tribeca's R&D. The 3rd row is simply a joke, not to mentioned its not covered with side curtains. Fortunately, its ugly looks will help you forget how underpowered and overpriced this ute is. Murano, Highlander, Endeavor, Pilot to basic X3, RX330 even FX35 are better buys than the Tribeca.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Took My First Spin in a Tribeca Today (A4Jetta)*

The Q7 is going to be a good size bigger than the Tribecca, no?
Also, any word on price, and when it goes on sale? Seems like it's been in development forever.
My friend just got an ML350 for his wife, it is absolutely gorgeous - alcantara and leather interior with contrasting stitching, air suspension, 19's, aluminum trim, it's just freaking awesome.


----------



## TheBigYahi (Mar 28, 2005)

the tribeca is easily the ugliest vehicle on the road and SOMEHOW i still saw more of them driving around than A3's.
oh and i'm mad because they ruined my favorite kansas song in their commercial.
duuust in the wind....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Took My First Spin in a Tribeca Today (Rob)*

It'll be shown at Frankfurt in a couple weeks (real Euro market details next week). I'd expect US pricing and details before the end of the year.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (TheBigYahi)*

Not to mention Tribeca has one of the worse commericals. I would rather take any of those bland utes diminishing from the ugly Tribeca than this slow-as-hell Scooby. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## manxdaddy (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (TheBigYahi)*

Ok, 
I'm not trying to start an argument here, but as long as one Pontiac Aztek is still moving on the nation's highways and bi-ways, the Tribeca won't be the ugliest vehicle on the road, Second ugliest maybe, but not THE ugliest.


----------



## Ergo (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*

I honestly think Honda's Cringe/Road/Fridgeline has them all beat in the ugly department!


----------

